# Nikon D3200 - Time lapse software



## funfortehfun

If you have Sony Vegas, you can make a video speed up x2, x3, x4 (from my knowledge), and then speed that up again or slow it a bit to your preferences. I'm really not that sure about this, though.


----------



## TLCH723

To take the photos or to put the photos into a movie??
To take the photos you can use an intervalometer/ interval remote control.
And for software use ffmpeg.
Take a look at this.


----------



## doomlord52

Sorry, should have been more specific - this is to take the pictures.

I'll look into the interval remote.


----------



## TLCH723

You can either buy one such as here.
Or build one using infrared if you are a DIY kind of a guy.

On the side note, not to bring flame here, Canon user can use a TI-83/4 calculator and a 2.5mm cable as a intervalometer.
Also Canon included software, the EOS Utility, that use a computer to take time lapses. Dont know if there a Nikon equivalent.


----------



## Mongol

Not sure yet (if the 3200 is supported) but I'm going to give ControlMyNikon a shot. (not listed as supported or not supported on their website)

Probably worth it to just download the trial and see.

http://www.controlmynikon.com/


----------



## wgman003

Get an external intervalometer. No laptop or phone needed.

http://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Timer-Remote-Control-Nikon/dp/B001QSG4R8/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353560977&sr=1-2&keywords=d90+intervalometer

It says it's for the D90 but the same adapter applies for the D3200. You can call them and look it up. I've had this one for quite a while and I've been very happy with it. Get some double edge Velcro tape and mount it on the leg of the tripod and done!

Sample video I created:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StM4sftLCT0


----------

